# Info about plants from Ten Shin Gardens



## gego (Feb 5, 2016)

Ten Shin is coming here in San Francisco, any recommendations to their paph plants? Good breeding? Quality?

Thanks


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 5, 2016)

They come in Europe too. I was in contact with them.

Classical list and some prices are a little expensive compared to other sellers from Taiwan. But maybe plants are bigger? Don't know...


----------



## troy (Feb 5, 2016)

Are they going to pacific orchid expo?


----------



## Ray (Feb 5, 2016)

I have purchased a fair number of plants from them (no paphs), and have been quite pleased.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2016)

The Paphs they have had at shows recently are much bigger then the ones we got in the group order a while ago. But they are more common hybrids. If they start bringing over some bigger examples of the Gen 3 and Gen 4 Parvi hybrids from their list I would spend a fortune!!!


----------



## gego (Feb 5, 2016)

troy said:


> Are they going to pacific orchid expo?



Yes, Matt the owner will be here. He doesn't grow paph but he sells plants from Hung Sheng, suppose to be the best breeder of paph in Taiwan.

I'm ordering some but still waiting for the pricing. 

I have pricing of his plants and the list of paphs from Hung Sheng. There is an anitum seedling about 10 cm LF.

If your interested I will send you a copy of the list. Maybe if can put up a good amount, we can ask for a discount.


----------



## gego (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you guys. I will order some phal species from him and some paphs.

If anybody close to the area (CAL) interested, we can put our order together and try to get a discount.


----------



## troy (Feb 5, 2016)

They just sent me a price list, I stated that I'd like to order to pick up at s.f. expo, wonder if they would do a smaller than 1000 order?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 6, 2016)

Troy, are you asking if Ten Shin does orders under a grand? If that is your question, I can assure you they do an order as small as one or two plants. My experience with them, is that the prices are kind of high and plants generally on the smaller size. But, you can find something that you usually can't find from other vendors. Or, are you asking us about Hung Sheng? That, I can't answer. 

You guys are talking about a group order from Ten Shin, not Hung Sheng, correct?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 6, 2016)

I have bought many from him, both papiopedilums and other genera.
My experience has been very positive in both plant quality (and selection) and price.

He often brings in something not so common here in the US and for great price.


----------



## gego (Feb 6, 2016)

Im dealing with Ten Shin (Matt) since he is going to POE, not Hung Sheng. But Matt gets paph plans from Hung Sheng.
Troy, there is no minimum order with Matt, and he cant promise a discount but if our order is big enough we might.
Are you going to POE?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Feb 6, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have bought many from him, both papiopedilums and other genera.
> My experience has been very positive in both plant quality (and selection) and price.
> 
> He often brings in something not so common here in the US and for great price.


Thanks for that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, I'm going to poe, I have an order with puraflora I'm picking up, I just received a list from matt, I don't know when his order cut off time is


----------



## troy (Feb 7, 2016)

If matt is coming from taiwan or pulling orders from there it might be a good idea to contact him, beiing half the country is damaged


----------



## gego (Feb 7, 2016)

Didn't ask for the cut-off, but I will ask him where those plants will be shipping from. I have pre-ordered some phal species already now I'm just waiting for the prices of the paphs I selected. I want to get more of those anitum primary hybrids if the prices are reasonable.


----------



## troy (Feb 7, 2016)

You should contact him, make sure he's ok, then p.m. me


----------



## gego (Feb 7, 2016)

troy said:


> You should contact him, make sure he's ok, then p.m. me



OK. I might hear from him tomorrow night.


----------



## troy (Feb 7, 2016)

Gego, can you p.m. me


----------



## gego (Feb 9, 2016)

troy said:


> Gego, can you p.m. me



Just sent you an email.


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2016)

Just my experience but we did a mail order a couple years back and i ordered the small size and they did not establish for me. 

they had some very nice paph species in person when they were at our maoc a couple years ago. 3 out of the 4 i bought (and the fourth is in bud now) have already bloomed and they were healthy plants with very nice quality flowers...growing great for me.


----------



## troy (Feb 9, 2016)

Small world!! I have got some plants from him last year, he sells them bare root I got a leucochilum single growth has a pot full of active roots now trying to bloom, still single growth though. gego, sorry buddy, I put in my order already, I didn't hear back from you or don't know your name to add to the order sorry


----------



## eggshells (Feb 9, 2016)

My advice (as for everything paphs) is to get the biggest size possible. The plants that I got from him turned out great. The two HS roths and the hangianum came to mind. You can check out my previous post on them.


----------



## gego (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Justin,

I'm afraid the size A plants may have a hard time recovering or if they do I may lose a year's growth. So I'm opting for the next size, B for an additional 20 bucks.


----------



## gego (Feb 9, 2016)

troy said:


> Small world!! I have got some plants from him last year, he sells them bare root I got a leucochilum single growth has a pot full of active roots now trying to bloom, still single growth though. gego, sorry buddy, I put in my order already, I didn't hear back from you or don't know your name to add to the order sorry



It's ok. I was still waiting for his reply. I don't think he can get a discount on the paphs anyways.

Let me know when you go there, I'd like to meet you and talk more paph stuff. We have a display on spot #11 and I will be there early to help the set up.


----------



## gego (Feb 9, 2016)

eggshells said:


> My advice (as for everything paphs) is to get the biggest size possible. The plants that I got from him turned out great. The two HS roths and the hangianum came to mind. You can check out my previous post on them.



What sizes have you tried? LF size A is 10 cm max, size B is 20 cm max, C is 30 cm max and D is FS.

I tried to get B or C if they are available.

Thanks


----------



## eggshells (Feb 9, 2016)

B at the least. C for sweet spot and D/FS for indulgence!


----------



## troy (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol.. on a few only a size is avialable


----------

